# New Favorite Flower



## Nittany (Jul 25, 2015)

I have been shooting a lot of flowers lately and this is my favorite to date. What do you think?


----------



## Lvil24 (Aug 10, 2015)

I really like these, especially the second photo. Really cool texture.


----------



## LilyBee (Aug 13, 2015)

I think theyre lovely, good shots and I like the bright colors


----------



## vfotog (Aug 15, 2015)

pretty, but too much dead space on the right for my tastes, especially in #1 and #3


----------

